# Avaliação por parte da tutela



## Muito obrigado

Em Portugal, fala-se sobre a avaliação de docentes. Nos jornais leio a palavra TUTELA e não sei a que se referem.
Desde já, muito obrigado por tudo!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado said:


> Em Portugal, fala-se sobre a avaliação de docentes. Nos jornais leio a palavra TUTELA e não sei a que se referem.
> Desde já, muito obrigado por tudo!



Não entendi bem a sua dúvida. Deseja saber se tutela é sinônimo de docente ?


----------



## Muito obrigado

Boa noite, Ricardo!
Entendi que os professores portugueses são avaliados todos os anos e agora querem submetê-los a um novo tipo de avaliação alvo de muita polémica. A história é mais ou menos esta. Então, de um lado estão os professores e do outro a tutela? Serão as pessoas responsáveis de fazer a avaliação? Acho que sim. Se não estou a fazer confusões, os avaliadores são docentes. 
Espero que possa ajudar-me, mas só a sua atenção já tem um valor inestimável.
Os meus melhores cumprimentos e os meus sinceros agradecimentos!


----------



## Muito obrigado

Talvez a frase "Conselho das Escolas apela a entendimento entre tutela e sindicatos" sirva de ajuda para que se possa entender e explicar um dos significados do termo tutela. Obrigadíssimo!


----------



## Vanda

Bem, no último caso, os lusos poderão nos explicar o papel dessa tutela. No cenário da educação os termos mudam de país a país, mas parece que tem a ver com algum sindicato dos professores. Anyway, melhor aguardar...

Edit: já vi que não é sindicato, mas ainda não descobri o que seja. Algo como um órgão, uma secretaria, um grupo de conselheiros dos professores.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A definição que encontrei no meu "velho" Michaelis é a seguinte:

*tu.te.la*
s. f. 1. Dir. Encargo legal para proteger uma pessoa ou os bens de um menor ou de um interdito; tutoria. 2. Amparo, proteção. 3. Fam. Sujeição vexatória; dependência.

Esta definição não tem a nada a ver com o seu contexto, assim, lamento, mas não posso ajudá-lo (pelo menos até agora). Quam sabe os lusos, como disse a Vanda, tenham melhores explicações....

Aguardemos, pois.

Abraço.


----------



## Alentugano

*Tutela*:
Acepção *2.* Sujeição ou obediência técnica ou administrativa, imposta legalmente a um organismo ou uma região.
Exemplo: *ministro da tutela* designação do ministro relativamente às questões da área da sua pasta.
_(fonte: Dicionário Infopedia)_

Neste caso a tutela das questões ligadas à educação e, por conseguinte, aos professores, é o Ministério da Educação. O ministro da educação é o ministro da tutela, que é quem detém a pasta da educação.

Espero que tenha ajudado, _*Muito obrigado*_.


----------



## Outsider

Ou ministra, no caso concreto.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Não sei como traduzir a palavra tutela na frase _Conselho das Escolas apela a entendimento entre tutela e sindicatos_. Dependo da ajuda de portugueses porque se trata da avaliação de desempenho de docentes em Portugal.
Desde já ai vão os meus sinceros agradecimentos e os meus melhores cumprimentos!


----------



## Alentugano

Muito obrigado said:


> Não sei como traduzir a palavra tutela na frase _Conselho das Escolas apela a entendimento entre tutela e sindicatos_. Dependo da ajuda de portugueses porque se trata da avaliação de desempenho de docentes em Portugal.
> Desde já ai vão os meus sinceros agradecimentos e os meus melhores cumprimentos!




...entre el gobierno y los sindicatos
...entre el Ministerio de Educación y los sindicatos

Não sei quais as palavras espanholas mais usuais para este contexto, mas a ideia é essa. Corrijam o meu fraco espanhol, por favor. _Muito obrigado_, pensei que você tivesse entendido o que significa _tutela_ no outro thread. Talvez eu tenha me explicado mal...

Saudações.


----------



## coquis14

Acho que está errado ,*Alentugano*, "Tutela" no espanhol não é a mesma coisa do que o "Gobierno" nem o "Ministerio de educación".A "tutela" considera-se a pessoa que cuida dum menor por lei.Acho que em português é mesmo e a palavra ficaria igual.Esperemos pro nosso maestro , Carfer.

Até mais


----------



## Alentugano

coquis14 said:


> Acho que está errado ,*Alentugano*, "Tutela" no espanhol não é a mesma coisa do que o "Gobierno" nem o "Ministerio de educación".A "tutela" considera-se a pessoa que cuida dum menor por lei.Acho que em português é mesmo e a palavra ficaria igual.Esperemos pro nosso maestro , Carfer.
> 
> Até mais



Não creio, Coquis. 
*Muito Obrigado* deseja a tradução do português _tutela_ para o espanhol. Como você mesmo diz, _tutela_ em espanhol não é usada nesta acepção e, como tal, é necessário utilizar uma expressão ou uma palavra diferente.
Em português _tutela_ pode equivaler a Governo e Ministério da Educação neste contexto específico.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## coquis14

Ahora viendo tu post aquí , me queda un poco más claro de lo que se está hablando.Aunque dudo en arriesgar una respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano está certo, a tutela neste caso é o Ministério da Educação, que é quem tem o poder de superintendência sobre as escolas. Refere-se à tutela administrativa sobre organismos da administração pública e não à tutela civil sobre menores e incapazes (embora o conceito seja essencialmente o mesmo). No uso corrente em português ocorreu que a palavra viu o seu significado de 'poder tutelar' alargado a quem detem  esse 'poder' (Ministérios, Banco de Portugal, Reguladores, e por aí afora).
 Quanto à tradução (desculpem não ser mais específico quanto ao conceito, mas esta semana estou com muita falta de tempo) nos países de língua espanhola também se usa o termo '_tutela_' nesta acepção. Seguramente nalguns países da América Latina (vejam, como exemplo, http://216.239.59.132/search?q=cach...ativa"&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=pt&lr=lang_es) e creio que também em Espanha (aqui http://www.r020.com.ar/eurovoc/index.php?tema=21677 e aqui http://www.boe.es/g/es/bases_datos/...tela))&sort_spec= fpu desc ref asc&limit_spec= com a particularidade de nesta página aparecerem as duas acepções: a administrativa em "ORDEN DE 29 DE FEBRERO DE 1988 SOBRE APLICACION DE LA PROVISION POR INSOLVENCIAS A LAS ENTIDADES FINANCIERAS SOMETIDAS A LA TUTELA ADMINISTRATIVA DEL BANCO DE ESPAÑA" e a civil em "LEY 13/1983, DE 24 DE OCTUBRE, DE REFORMA DEL CODIGO CIVIL EN MATERIA DE TUTELA."


----------



## zelis

Olá!
Alentugano diz bem; vem explicado no outro fio. A palavra «tutela», em Portugal é usada como em Espanha e no Brasil, julgo eu, mas também sem o sentido de apoio a menores ou por qualquer modo diminuídos. Neste caso do Ministério, a tutela significa o poder de dirigir, orientar e decidir. Pode escolher-se para sinónimo «supervisión», «decisión», «responsabilidad», «de la responsabilidad» ou usar uma expressão adequada. Ou forçar, para que «tutela» receba em língua castelhana e no Brasil esta acepção, como sucede em Portugal.
OBS.: Depois de escrever isto, vejo a resposta de Carfer. Eu bem podia tirar o meu fio, ou a minha linha, pois C. até vem trazer como um dado adquirido o que propus.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Nãooooooooooooooooooo foi isso! Eu saí do forum Portuguese e fui para o Português-Español porque achei que os portugueses só costumavam andar por estes lados. Então a Vanda redirecionou a minha dúvida para a primeira discussão que abri. Não se permite abrir duas sobre o mesmo assunto!!! Além disso, infelizmente deito-me cedo demais porque "los achaques de viejo me lo imponen". Por isso, só vi agora a sua resposta. Tenho uma pausa para o almoço .
Vim para cá cheio de pessimismo achando que ia ter de esperar muito tempo para saber a resposta. Mas, já viu, estou muito contente.
MUITO OBRIGADO um milhão de vezes!



Alentugano said:


> ...entre el gobierno...Saudações.


----------



## Muito obrigado

MUITO OBRIGADO um milhão de vezes a TODOSSSSSSSSSS que vieram ajudar-me!


----------

